
India Bans Chinese Apps, the App Store Firewall, Reddit and the Donald - mlacks
https://stratechery.com/2020/india-bans-chinese-apps-the-app-store-firewall-reddit-and-the-donald/
======
saurik
I am not a subscriber of whatever this website is and don't want to spend $12
to read this article. (I would probably spend $0.50 to read this one article,
FWIW.) Regardless, this title is really confusing... is that first comma
trying to be a colon, are both of them commas trying to be semicolons, or is
there supposed to be a missing conjunction between three separate topics? (As
is, particularly due to the comma elision thing, it says India banned the App
Store Firewall, which makes very little sense ;P.)

------
hak8or
This is precisely why I argue that those who don't use an Oxford comma have
incorrect grammer and are doing a disservice.

~~~
zeroimpl
You mean because you can’t tell if “Reddit and the Donald” is one thing or two
separate things?

------
ehvatum
India is banning “the App Store Firewall”? Nobody knows what that means.
First, ban paywalls. Only then can we begin to address whatever the fuck.

